# Tools for Cat 5 & Cat 6



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Without starting out with expensive tools, what brands/kinds of basic tools would do a good job with Cat5 & Cat6 cables. Such as a RJ45 crimp tool, a punch down tool, and a LAN checker and toner?


----------



## weston (Dec 4, 2010)

Crimpers, Greenlee or Ideal. 
Punch down, Harris
LAN checker, Fluke
Toner, Tempo


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

weston said:


> Crimpers, Greenlee or Ideal.
> Punch down, Harris
> LAN checker, Fluke
> Toner, Tempo


I second this. Go on Ebay and find yourself a Harris punchdown. Industry standard. I've used all sorts of other ones and none compare. 

I'd like to add a small flathead screwdriver for working with the faceplates and jacks.

Also... SNIPS and a knife. Best tools I own. Those Klein sets with the cable knife and snips in a leather belt-pouch are so dang handy. I use the knife part to help with stubborn ceiling tiles that need an little encouragement to seat back down


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Snips- http://www.amazon.com/Klein-2100-7-...NC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1323226434&sr=8-11

Punch tool- http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-Network...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323226486&sr=1-1

LAN Tester- http://www.amazon.com/Multimedia-Vo...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323226618&sr=1-1


Tone and Probe- http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-PRO3000...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323226564&sr=1-1

These tools have done well for me... and that has been about 8 years of use so far. Good advice to get a small flat tip screwdriver as well, you will use it alot to open data jacks and pull pairs off of phone blocks and patch panels. I suggest the mini Wiha variation.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

tone and probe.... Progressive

butsett, harris/fluke. Fluke owns harris now

punchdown-ideal, Paladin(best blades and punchdown), or harris

scissors-klein is the best for this

crimper-ideal rachetmaster

You should also have a basic wiremapper. The ideal one at HD is great, but obviously fluke is better

All I do is data/voice so feel free to ask


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

What's the difference between a 814, 914, & 914S punch down tool?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the 914s is rubberized

the 900 series also has the plungers too


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What do you guys use your scissors for? I have a pair but I only use them for cutting kevlar and label tape. Everything else I do with *****.

For testers - they sell cheap mod-taps or wiremap testers over here for like $5.00NZD on our version of Ebay which theres nothing wrong with as your just checking your wiremap is correct. 

I had an extech tone source that wasnt really that usefully unless I stripped back the 2 pairs and twisted them into 2 conductors to tone out individual cables from a loom. I now have a Fluke intellitone which I am really happy with and it also has a pair test function. We certify all our installs with a Fluke DTX 1800 scanner so the wiremap is redundant for me in most cases unless I'm trouble shooting someone elses work.

I have a pair of http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-D257-4-Diagnal-Cutting-Pliers-p/kle-d257-4.htm in my hand holding them with my pinky and the ball in my thumb when I'm doing a panel of CAT6A with plastic between each conductor as it leaves both hands free but still can snip it out, they told us when we did the cert for the product that it was fine to leave in and punch down with the conductor into the jack but I do not agree with them on that and we were having problems with no continuity on the pin that the plastic was punched down onto.

I have used a Fluke punchdown tool a couple of times and they are very nice, went to order one and they wanted $220NZD for it so for now I can make the cheap generic ones work for me, just throw away the 110 that comes with them. I have a genuine Krone tool and a "Klone", I really cant tell the difference to tell you the truth and couldnt if I was blindfolded aside from the "Klone" is covered in the grease from direct buried cables.

They also make "Jack-rapid" tools for most products but I have never really warmed up to them, it punches down all 4 pairs at the same time. 

I like to wear a http://www.acetoolonline.com/Custom-Leathercraft-140M-Pro-Framer-Medium-p/clc-140m.htm on my left hand and I hold the jack on my third knuckle bone for punching down. 

I also was in a store once and they had "garden hose corner guides" on sale for $1.99, before I do a cable run I cable tie them onto the corners of the basket tray and can pull around 4 corners by myself with the rollers, these are invaluable since every run is a home run.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

When you do this **** all the time, you need a good punchdown. the cheap ones are cheap for a reason. the blades suck on them, and the spring will break

Harris/fluke telco/data stuff is the same now too


As for the scissors. We use them for everything!!! cutting cable, stripping cable, cutting cable ties, cutting packages, cutting velcro, cutting more wire, and a lot more that i cant think of now. 

The two tools i use most are my scissors, and a punch down. 


as for that rapid-jack thing... waste of money, unless you do only one jack type. A lot of times, you will switch the brands from job to job. 


this is the scissors too


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

i use this punch down tool http://www.techtoolsupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PAL-3586


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> When you do this **** all the time, you need a good punchdown. the cheap ones are cheap for a reason. the blades suck on them, and the spring will break
> 
> Harris/fluke telco/data stuff is the same now too
> 
> ...


Yeah those punchdowns are a disposable item really at $12NZD, keep 1 in my pouch and spare 2 in my vehicle, I chuck the blades away and use other ones the company supplies. 

Interesting about the scissors, I use these if I need to strip wires like for clocks or nurse call systems and they cut like a hot knife through butter http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...es STRIPPERS-WIRESTRIP-SLDSTRKK/Product/11057 But I think the feature I use most would be the screw shears.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Needed to take a pic for another thread so I grabbed this stuff also. Crappy webcam pics because I broke my iphone  

These are the basic low voltage tools I keep with me and have gotten me through what needed to be done.












Random parts bin











RG6 stripper












Klein 16 - 26 stripper
Ideal punchdown
D Sub crimper
small cutter
Klein F-type and bnc compression tool
Ideal RJ-45/11 crimper
Small drivers
D sub insertion/removal tool
Ideal tone generator and amplifier probe
Ideal VDV tester
Ideal Securitest (CAT5/6, CCTV)
Ideal Stripmaster RG6 tool

Have some others in the van somewhere too, you'll find yourself picking things up here and there.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is over 2 years, and a lot has been upgraded....


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Saves the hands!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This is the contents of my toolbelt and I do pretty much just new construction commercial and some industrial voice and data.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Klein for my main tools (screwdrivers, strippers, cutters etc), Ideal modular plug crimper, Harris/Fluke for all the specialty stuff. Can't beat their punch tools and butt sets.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

These are my handtools that dont live on my pouch.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

This is my main set of tools...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

do you like that whole saw?

I tried the shark one, and loved it!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes!

I think he likes the whole saw, not just part of it!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.:jester:


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Are those glow rods in the Rolson tube Chewy?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Are those glow rods in the Rolson tube Chewy?


Nah mate, just regular fibreglass sticks about 300mm long and theres 10 of them so I can get a rod 3m long from something out of my toolbox so its pretty handy. The only problem is the brass connections seem to snap rather easily, already broke one trying to hook my torch out of a wall cavity.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> do you like that whole saw?
> 
> I tried the shark one, and loved it!


My folding saw? Its handy dandy and usually quicker than walking to the carpenters drop saw. Its a Tajima G-Saw 240


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I had some carbon fiber rods that were about 18" long that were pretty nice... and i left them behind on a job Saved me a couple of times doing some tricky wall fishing.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

crazyboy said:


> Saves the hands!


can you get me a link to one of these?


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Those palm guards are specific to each modular jack... i have four of them that are all different. Some of them come in the box when you buy bulk, if not you have to order them from the supply house.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Ill have too look into buying a few. I mainly use levitron. Anybody "low voltage" tool belt threads around here.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Thanks Ill have too look into buying a few. I mainly use levitron. Anybody "low voltage" tool belt threads around here.


http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ProductDetail.jsp?partnumber=47615-PTT&section=39303&minisite=10251


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Thanks Ill have too look into buying a few. I mainly use levitron. Anybody "low voltage" tool belt threads around here.


I'm using the electricians rig from http://www.toolbelts.com/ but when just doing terminations or pulling cable where I only need 2 or 3 tools I just wear trousers or shorts with http://www.blakladerusa.com/ style utility pockets. A box of 50 jacks fits in the pocket with tools on the other side.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy Crap 411.00 for a tool belt.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Holy Crap 411.00 for a tool belt.


Worth every cent, if you want something custom and its possible Andus will make it happen. He makes every one by hand so there is a bit of a waiting list.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> I'm using the electricians rig from http://www.toolbelts.com/ but when just doing terminations or pulling cable where I only need 2 or 3 tools I just wear trousers or shorts with http://www.blakladerusa.com/ style utility pockets. A box of 50 jacks fits in the pocket with tools on the other side.


Jesus... minus the hammer pouch, that setup is disgustingly awesome.

If it came in leather it would be perfect.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

menards carry some great small belts for low voltage. 

otherwise check klein, and greenlee


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> Worth every cent, if you want something custom and its possible Andus will make it happen. He makes every one by hand so there is a bit of a waiting list.


Just want to say you're a serious douche for linking that Borealis belt.

It's all I've been able to think about at work for two days now. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Just want to say you're a serious douche for linking that Borealis belt.
> 
> It's all I've been able to think about at work for two days now. :laughing:


Haha, sorry, I lasted about 3 months before I had to get it. 

If you decide on getting it, get just the Aurora pouch and pick a fastener pouch you like the look of with the 6 inch belt, the drill holster isnt as practical as it looks and I prefer just to have a http://www.toolbarn.com/irwin-4031055.html hanging in front of my fastener pouch because I can hang my cordless sawzall, SDS, impact, drill or whatever tool I'm using up a ladder on it. Also make sure you get the medium size bags, the large ones are huge. If you just buy the 2 pouches and a belt you can get it down to $320.00 but also get them to add suspender loops for $14.99. I got the suspenders they sell but I'm certain suspenders of equal quality could be sourced from elsewhere if you just get the loops sewn in. Also remember to get a hammer holster from them, you cant just slide anything onto the belt as it doesnt come apart.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> Haha, sorry, I lasted about 3 months before I had to get it.
> 
> If you decide on getting it, get just the Aurora pouch and pick a fastener pouch you like the look of with the 6 inch belt, the drill holster isnt as practical as it looks and I prefer just to have a http://www.toolbarn.com/irwin-4031055.html hanging in front of my fastener pouch because I can hang my cordless sawzall, SDS, impact, drill or whatever tool I'm using up a ladder on it. Also make sure you get the medium size bags, the large ones are huge. If you just buy the 2 pouches and a belt you can get it down to $320.00 but also get them to add suspender loops for $14.99. I got the suspenders they sell but I'm certain suspenders of equal quality could be sourced from elsewhere if you just get the loops sewn in. Also remember to get a hammer holster from them, you cant just slide anything onto the belt as it doesnt come apart.


I already use a Kuny's drill holster in that exact position on my current belt as a permanent residence for my impact driver, but this one actually has useful drill accessory pockets, unlike the stupid tiny ones in stores that assume we all use quickchange 1/2" bit tips or something.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I already use a Kuny's drill holster in that exact position on my current belt as a permanent residence for my impact driver, but this one actually has useful drill accessory pockets, unlike the stupid tiny ones in stores that assume we all use quickchange 1/2" bit tips or something.


Another thing to mention is the cordura is like sandpaper, it wears holes in my pants around my wallet and other seams that stick out a bit proud. What I would probally do is buy the aurora pouch and add it onto your existing rig, thats not such a big intial outlay for something you cant handle in person and I assure you that just standing alone its an excellent pouch then as other things wear out you could keep upgrading. What manufacturers of electrical pouches are getting wrong is not putting in a large dump pouch at the front in my opinion, Its great and when hanging tray I can have M10 nuts in both sides depending on which hand I have free.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> Another thing to mention is the cordura is like sandpaper, it wears holes in my pants around my wallet and other seams that stick out a bit proud. What I would probally do is buy the aurora pouch and add it onto your existing rig, thats not such a big intial outlay for something you cant handle in person and I assure you that just standing alone its an excellent pouch then as other things wear out you could keep upgrading. What manufacturers of electrical pouches are getting wrong is not putting in a large dump pouch at the front in my opinion, Its great and when hanging tray I can have M10 nuts in both sides depending on which hand I have free.


No dump pouch plus too many small and oddly-shaped tool holding compartments.

It makes it awkward for loading it up with different setups based on what you're doing.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Without starting out with expensive tools, what brands/kinds of basic tools would do a good job with Cat5 & Cat6 cables. Such as a RJ45 crimp tool, a punch down tool, and a LAN checker and toner?


 
Scissors,black tape and band aids.:jester:


----------

